# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  الطبعة الأساسية الأكثر استخداما لتعليم الصيدلة 11 Edition

## siiin

Basic and Clinical Pharmacology 11th edition
Auteur : Bertram Katzung, Susan Masters, Anthony Trevor
 Edition :Mac Graw Hill Pages:1365 Format: pdf Language:English
 الطبعة الأساسية لتعليم الصيدلة
هذا هو الكتاب الأكثر استخداما على نطاق واسع لتعليم الصيدلة للمهن الصحية. هذه الطبعة 11TH هو أعلى بكثير من أي الطبعات السابقة .... وأهداف المؤلفين هي توفير الكتب المدرسية كاملة، موثوقة وحديثة، ويمكن قراءتها في علم الصيدلة للطلاب في العلوم الصحية. شهادة على نجاحها هو استخدامها على نطاق واسع لهذا العمل والكتب المدرسية المطلوبة لدورات الصيدلة في جميع أنحاء العالم. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع  من قبل الآلاف من الطلبة، والصيدلة، طب الأقدام، والتمريض، وغيرها من المهن الصحيةو طلاب لدراسة الصيدلة. وبالمثل، فإنه لا يزال مصدرا قيما للمقيمين والأطباء الممارسين ...الاستمرار في استخدام هذا الكتاب كمورد المطلوبة لجميع المقررات التي أقوم بتدريسها للطلبة ، والتمريض، والصحة المتحالفة معها الطلاب. يمكن قراءتها، جميع المفاهيم الهامة الطلاب تحتاج لمعرفته حول علم الصيدلة وتطبيقه على الممارسة السريرية. من المسلم به في جميع أنحاء العالم .

تحميل الطبعة الأساسية لتعليم الصيدلة

----------

